# Need Advice



## jimmyjam002 (Mar 24, 2014)

Know that I am getting back into woodworking, I have several projects that I would like to tackle around my own house.
The thing I am not sure of is material sources.
When I woodworked years ago I actually bought rough sawn lumber and cut, planed, and prepared it for my needs. I did have a larger shop at my disposal too.
Now that I am getting back into it, and am working out of my small 2 car garage, I am wondering if it would be better to just buy materials as I go along. In pricing materials for my projects I have found that materials from local hardware chains can be quite expensive. 
Does anyone have any advice on which way I should go. I also have not been able to find anyplace that deals rough sawn lumbar like I used to get.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi James and welcome to the forum. I have a couple of suggestions. First look up sawmills in the yellow pages. Also check wholesale lumber. Indianapolis is pretty big so there must be some good size woodworking stores around. If there is a good source of lumber they might know about it. Google is another option. Reclaiming pallets is a way to get free wood. Some of them are made from decent hardwoods that were too short in length between defects to be able to sell retail. One last option is to watch for people who are removing problem trees. You'll have to dry the lumber for a while after processing it but you can get some pretty nice wood that way.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum James.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....enjoy


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard James. In my opinion, the S4S from the box stores is not only expensive, but the few times i've used it, it's needed to be milled anyway. 

Can't speak to the Indy area, but in South Bend we have Johnson's Workbench, a small mill in Michigan City, another "boutique" mill in the Buchanan Michigan area, and rough cut comes up on Craigslist on a regular basis. With a Woodcraft and Rockler store in your area--might be worth stopping in at those two and ask the question about local sources. The little mill in Michigan City is actually an add-on business for a tree service, so calling a few tree services might be a thought. 

Edit--from Indianapolis CL, quick scan of "Materials"--http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/mat/4356593315.html I know nothing of this person, and have no personal interest, just an example of a source.

Good luck!!

earl


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum James
I agree with Chucks opinion. 

I have a yard fill of cherry wood drying. If you happen on to getting lumber from problem trees. Paint the ends as soon as they are cut if possible. It will stop most of the checking. Checking is splits in the ends of the wood that happens when it dries. Painting the ends lets the wood dry evenly; unpainted ends lets the moisture escape quickly on the ends and creates the splits.


----------

